# Moving to KL and looking for a dog friendly place to live



## chisha

Hi everyone! I'm moving to KL in a few months and am looking for some information about a good place to live. I'm really excited about moving but also a little nervous! I will be bringing my miniature schnauzer with me so I need to find an area that is dog friendly. My budget is about 4000RM per month. If anyone has any recommendations, I would greatly appreciate them!


----------



## chisha

Thanks a lot for the info! Do you know if all the townships in Desa Parkcity are dog friendly or just some? I read somewhere that certain places allow you to have a dog in your house but that the dog can't step on any of the common areas (including sidewalks!). My dog is really small so I could hypothetically carry him until we reached the dog friendly park but that isn't exactly an ideal situation. 

Can't wait to spend the weekend at the park with other dog lovers! My dog LOVES people and other dogs so I'm sure he'll have a blast!


----------



## nigeltoh

Desa Park City would be a great choice. Definitely a dog friendly place. I used to run a store there and dogs are a common sight everywhere. There's a pet store at the business center where you can get pet supplies or check your dog in for a grooming session. There doesn't seem to be any restrictions on having dogs in common areas, just keep him on a leash and you should be fine.


----------

